# help with spoiled bird



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I need some help again with my "feral".

To make the long story short: a pair of ferals nested for about 4 months on my balcony but were unable to produce any eggs, I have brought them 2 homing pigeon eggs, one baby hatched, they raised her for about 3-4 weeks, then they tried to wean her. They did allright, she learned how to drink and eat by herself. The problem was she just wouldn't eat enough, poop turned into water so I had to force feed her peas. Then the parents chased her away from the nest as nature dictated. At one point I had to part company with the parents as they started to beat her too hard. Parents got the message allright, now they just come to eat (I placed their food in a different place high up).

The squeaker is about 5 weeks now, she eats some seeds but far from enough. Not that she doesnt know how, she just doesnt want to eat on her own. Also she doesn't squeak anymore at the sight of her parents. I have stopped giving her the morning peas for 2 days now hoping she would eat if she is hungry. Not much luck.

I intend to keep her as a pet since she is so slow in learning how to survive (I have to "fly" her on the balcony to remind her what wings are for). But she has to eat by herself, if I'm not home for a couple of days she has to at least eat. Thank God she drinks water.

So, is there any special technique, any trick I could do to achieve this mighty goal?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you thought that maybe...just maybe...the bird was given canker or worms by the foster parents? It's very likely. Until the bird is weaned, it should be treated for canker and after weaned, it should be wormed.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Howto*

How to do I check for canker and worms?
Thank you


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would just go a head and treat her for canker and after she is wearned, worm her.
Do you have canker medication?
Where do you live?


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*London*

I am in London, UK.

If I treat her for canker, would that prevent infection in the future?
There is no sign of canker in her mouth, but worming I think could be a good idea.

What do UK members use for treating worms and canker?


----------



## raptor (Jun 14, 2009)

heh, you have the same problem as me.
my feral squab's 2months plus and he still doesnt know how to fly. he seems happy as he is though


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

overmarco said:


> *How to do I check for canker* and worms?
> Thank you


Gently open their mouth and check the inside for any yellow noduals. They will look like pieces of cottage cheese, only yellow. If you ever do see any canker noduals *DO NOT* attempt to remove them, as this can cause a severe bleed. The proper medication will do the work. 

If you don't see any noduals in the mouth, this does not necessarily mean the bird doesn't have canker. It can sometimes be confined inside the body where it is not visible.

In addition to general ill symptoms, birds with canker will usually display these three symptoms.
Loss of appetite: If there is a canker blockage seeds can't pass therefore the bird will stop eating.
Head shaking: Knowing something 'foreign' is present, the bird may shake it's head in an attempt to remove it.
Mucous present: I have noticed in advanced cases of canker the bird will produce a build up of mucous in their mouth.

Each bird's situation is unique so we can't say every bird will have the same exact symptoms, but if you come across a bird with these symptoms, canker should be a consideration.

Cindy


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Uk*

I am in UK so no pet shop/chemist will give me any medicine without a prescription (I tried a few). I can get it from my country but it will be more than a week. Does anyone in UK know an internet store where I can get them fast?


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Actually, even my pigeon is nearly at the same stage. But the difference is, he eats very less from the plate or ground when I am not around, when I am present and just keep his food in my hand, he just loves to peck them and eat on his own. I can't think of a reason for this  Whenever I come back home, I always see very less food reduced from his plate, even his crop would not be completely filled up. As soon as I take the peas in my hand, he would start pecking them though the same food was on his plate since morning 

I really don't have better way to watch my bird's flying skill because the rooms are small and he can only fly for maximum 5 to 6 feet. I am scared to let him out without knowing if he can survive. He seems to be better than what he was, he flies to fan or loft or the wardrobe and comes down when he feels hungry. I hope he would be able to fly like other pigeons when he goes out. I feel he is around 40 days old now.

And yes, I somehow located the medicines for canker at India and now desperately searching for a weight scale to measure his weight before feeding him the medicines.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Calling London members...*

Where can this member get meds for canker in London?


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

You can buy canker meds from VET MEDIC PHARMACY. MANOR HOUSE,MERLIN WAY QUARRY HILL ROAD ILKESTON DERBYSHIRE DE7 4RA PHONE 0800 387348.

You can order them over the phone using a credit card.

You want Harkers SPARTRIX tablets 50 tablets. A single oral dose is effective. Give 1/2tablet to young pigeon.
Cost is £16.24 pence. They post for free.

Ask for catalogue for other meds. You will need a prescription from a vet for antibiotics though.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Ty*

Thanks, I have already ordered Spartrix from an on online shop. Also I received today Harkers Harka-Mectin, it's a one drop treatment against internal/external parasites. But is says it's not for youngster under 8 weeks 
I will give her Spartrix as soon as it arrives. 

I am feeding her arround 70 peas 2 times a day, I think I should reduce the dose as her crop is getting smaller I would say. She is very pissed I wont let her fly away. I ordered a big cage, until it gets here she's arrested.


----------

